# Well that's pretty blunt!



## Kirk (Aug 27, 2002)

Read the sections titled "The Training" and "Commitment"

http://www.eishinkai.homestead.com/Ourdojo.html


----------



## tonbo (Aug 27, 2002)

And I thought that training in the MA was all pretty easy-going.  You mean I should actually be *sweating*?

I like that part about "You are either a member of the dojo or you are not".  Wow.  Kinda like being a member of the mafia or the CIA, huh?  So, if you are not a member of the dojo, and you start telling others about the training, will they send a ninja out to silence you?

These guys should really not mince words--they should tell it how it is...

Peace--


----------

